# Mods are funny



## Nifft (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=187326

I <3 el-ramen, the ur-noodle.

 -- N


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't know what you're referring to.


----------



## Nifft (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm just greatly amused, and very happy that it's you guys who are the arbiters of good taste -- y'all have excellent senses of humor.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 4, 2007)

That thread is deadly serious, mister. You hear me? DEADLY!

Err - and thanks.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2007)

THe question was never answered though: What does Piratecat eat?


----------



## Nifft (Feb 4, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THe question was never answered though: What does Piratecat eat?




But I actually answered a MUCH MORE IMPORTANT question: what is the funniest thread that Crothian will never post in?

Go Bears! -- N


----------



## kirinke (Feb 4, 2007)

Indeed what does PirateCat eat?

Threads?
Sparrows?
Errant Monkeys?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 4, 2007)

That's one of the funniest threads I've seen on EN World for a while.  Keep up the good work mods!    

Olaf the Stout

P.S.  I hope that you all reported each other for spamming threads.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 5, 2007)

Definately worth a good read.   

But ... did I miss something in why it was closed?  Are we not allowed to talk about how silly it is that some players at the tabletop never feel the need to RP bodily functions like eating ... and ... it's consequences?   

Not trying to be snarky here ... just gosh-darn curious, actually!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Definately worth a good read.
> 
> But ... did I miss something in why it was closed?  Are we not allowed to talk about how silly it is that some players at the tabletop never feel the need to RP bodily functions like eating ... and ... it's consequences?
> 
> Not trying to be snarky here ... just gosh-darn curious, actually!



 I guessed that the delete-worthy posts were deleted, or somesuch.


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 5, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Definately worth a good read.
> 
> But ... did I miss something in why it was closed?  Are we not allowed to talk about how silly it is that some players at the tabletop never feel the need to RP bodily functions like eating ... and ... it's consequences?
> 
> Not trying to be snarky here ... just gosh-darn curious, actually!




Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.  Wanted to start a thread about it, but figured that would be in poor taste.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 5, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> But ... did I miss something in why it was closed?



There's no apostrophe in "PCs". That's cause right there.

Seriously? We had "eating" threads on elves, centaurs, giants, pandas, gorillons, three-toed sloths, trilobites, robozombies, ninjas and flumphs - or it sure felt like it. The PCs thread was the last straw. I closed it to send a message that a few "eating" threads were interesting, but four was too many.

Or, alternatively, I may just be a jerk.


----------



## DaveyJones (Feb 5, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> There's no apostrophe in "PCs". That's cause right there.
> 
> Seriously? We had "eating" threads on elves, centaurs, giants, pandas, gorillons, three-toed sloths, trilobites, robozombies, ninjas and flumphs - or it sure felt like it. The PCs thread was the last straw. I closed it to send a message that a few "eating" threads were interesting, but four was too many.
> 
> Or, alternatively, I may just be a jerk.




you forgot the trolls.

Davey "no i don't eat myself" Jones


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 5, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> There's no apostrophe in "PCs". That's cause right there.




Ahhh.  You got the call I put in to the grammar police, then!



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Seriously? We had "eating" threads on elves, centaurs, giants, pandas, gorillons, three-toed sloths, trilobites, robozombies, ninjas and flumphs - or it sure felt like it. The PCs thread was the last straw. I closed it to send a message that a few "eating" threads were interesting, but four was too many.
> 
> Or, alternatively, I may just be a jerk.




No, definately no jerkiness there.  I guess sometimes I forget that because I'm just a poster I can allow my eyes to glaze over the vast majority of threads if they don't immediately grab my attention.  But, as mods, you all have to drudge through everybody's funny.  And I use funny loosely, of course!

Thanks for the answer, it makes sense now that I've been able to walk a step in the shoes of the mods.  



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guessed that the delete-worthy posts were deleted, or somesuch.




Not that this has anything to do with your post, Jdvn, I just like hitting the quote button!   But as long as I've got your attention, I've noticed that your official title has changed to something along the lines of 50% more Jdvn1.  So ... wouldn't that make you Jdvn1.5?


----------



## Joker (Feb 5, 2007)

It's only because I don't have an ounce of originality in me that I started such a thread.

Thanks for taking away the little thunder that was mine.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 5, 2007)

My friend, I live to crush other people's most precious dreams. Glad to help!


----------



## Nifft (Feb 5, 2007)

Joker said:
			
		

> It's only because I don't have an ounce of originality in me that I started such a thread.
> 
> Thanks for taking away the little thunder that was mine.




Don't worry, in another 78 posts or so you'll get to 2nd level, and you'll start getting synergy bonuses on Diplomacy, Tumble and Craft (Thread).

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 5, 2007)

You could always go start a thread on what:



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> elves, centaurs, giants, pandas, gorillons, three-toed sloths, trilobites, robozombies, ninjas and flumphs




they drink ... That would be truly unoriginal!  {And, no.  Please don't follow that suggestion.  It could be traced back to me ... eventually.  Well, okay.  It could be traced back to me rather easily since it's right here in this thread.}

* Please disregard my posts.  I'm in a strange mood today.  



			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> you'll start getting synergy bonuses on Diplomacy, Tumble and Craft (Thread).




Don't forget ... Appraise (Thread).  That one is useful for keeping the mods from closing something you truly thought was unique!


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 5, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I've noticed that your official title has changed to something along the lines of 50% more Jdvn1.  So ... wouldn't that make you Jdvn1.5?



Wait, what?! A clone army with infinite members that grew by 50%?! Damn you, Jdvn∞!!

On topic, there don't seem to be any deleted posts in that thread. Then again, those guys do have more tricks upon their sleeves than I do. Such as posting in any closed thread.


----------



## Joker (Feb 5, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> My friend, I live to crush other people's most precious dreams. Glad to help!




I guess I should wait a bit with my "What do Paladins eat and should they atone for it?" thread?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 5, 2007)

EDIT: Moved to the thread now that it's open


----------



## HellHound (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm reporting this thread because it opens with a personal attack against a moderator - calling him an ur-noodle of all things!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Not that this has anything to do with your post, Jdvn, I just like hitting the quote button!   But as long as I've got your attention, I've noticed that your official title has changed to something along the lines of 50% more Jdvn1.  So ... wouldn't that make you Jdvn1.5?



I play D&D. Always round down.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Wait, what?! A clone army with infinite members that grew by 50%?! Damn you, Jdvn∞!!



You didn't know infinity could grow?


----------



## Nifft (Feb 6, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You didn't know infinity could grow?




Careful there. We all know Alienists are underpowered.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 6, 2007)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'm reporting this thread because it opens with a personal attack against a moderator - calling him an ur-noodle of all things!




Although I'm not even sure what an ur-noodle is!  Doesn't sound too good though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 6, 2007)

My-noodle?


----------



## kirinke (Feb 6, 2007)

Hmmm. Could Ur Noodle be a cousin to the Ur-Priest? Now that would be nasty.

Looks like a noodle, walks like a noodle, but tastes nothing like a noodle. In fact, tis the anti-noodle of DOOM!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We had "eating" threads on...



See, I didn't know that. I don't spend enough time here, obviously. Time to use my search feature...


----------



## Fenris (Feb 6, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> reign of nautical brigand feline tyranny




Marvelous line.



			
				P-kitty said:
			
		

> Seriously? We had "eating" threads on elves, centaurs, giants, pandas, gorillons, three-toed sloths, trilobites, robozombies, ninjas and flumphs - or it sure felt like it. The PCs thread was the last straw. I closed it to send a message that a few "eating" threads were interesting, but four was too many.




As the instigator of one of the infamous threads (elves) I wish to point out that mine was under the Humor category and even quoted Bored of the Rings. The answers I got were, to say the least, more impassioned (and serious) that I expected.

That said the Moderators do have their fun and make for fun reading. Which I think shows how collegial they are. 

I, for one, embrace our new nautical brigand feline tyranical overlords.


----------



## mythusmage (Feb 6, 2007)

I remember when people had to be snowbound for a few weeks before they started getting silly.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 6, 2007)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> I remember when people had to be snowbound for a few weeks before they started getting silly.




Hey Mythusmage, not everyone gets to live in sunny SoCal, right? It was 87 where I live today.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 6, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> There's no apostrophe in "PCs". That's cause right there.
> 
> Seriously? We had "eating" threads on elves, centaurs, giants, pandas, gorillons, three-toed sloths, trilobites, robozombies, ninjas and flumphs - or it sure felt like it. The PCs thread was the last straw. I closed it to send a message that a few "eating" threads were interesting, but four was too many.
> 
> Or, alternatively, I may just be a jerk.




And what, four threads on wraithstrike isn't too much? We can have tons of threads on wraithstrike, but none on eating. That would just be silly!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 6, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> It was 87 where I live today.



I wonder if you actually comprehend how _easy_ it is to ban someone for the _skimpiest_ of reasons?


----------



## DaveyJones (Feb 6, 2007)

arrrggghhh...

i've been holding myself back for two days now at a request from an admin.

Davey "would have reported nearly all of the posts in the linked thread" Jones

edit: my OCD is causing me to twitch


----------



## Umbran (Feb 6, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Although I'm not even sure what an ur-noodle is!  Doesn't sound too good though.




Allow me to enlighten you on the nature of the Ur-Noodle:  The Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 6, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I wonder if you actually comprehend how _easy_ it is to ban someone for the _skimpiest_ of reasons?




Yeah ... but ask him to describe his beautiful seasonal color changes.  Oh, wait.  That doesn't happen in places that doesn't receive a periodical cold snap. 

There are advantages to living in places burried under a foot of snow for a month or two.  We get daffodils and other hardy bulbs that simply can't grow there because the ground doesn't freeze.

I know, I sound like a child of the sixties.  But it does make the winter seem a little worthwhile.  Besides, I lived in Texas for a year after spending my life north of the Mason-Dixon line.  Do you know how messed up I felt when there wasn't a seasonal change?  There was summer and not summer.  But non of this summer/fall/winter/spring stuff.  Don't get me wrong, though.  I loved Texas in every other regard.


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 7, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Allow me to enlighten you on the nature of the Ur-Noodle:  The Flying Spaghetti Monster




Haha.  Yeah, I wouldn't want to be that.  So calling someone an ur-noodle IS an insult!


----------



## Nifft (Feb 7, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Haha.  Yeah, I wouldn't want to be that.  So calling someone an ur-noodle IS an insult!




Dude, his meatballs have Divine Rank. That's no insult! I mean, like, I don't even have meatballs. 

But *Umbran*, is it really okay for you to waste time being funny in this thread? Shouldn't you go be funny in some other locked thread, just to annoy a certain nautical nuncio, a particularly pernicious maritime martinet?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah ... but ask him to describe his beautiful seasonal color changes.  Oh, wait.  That doesn't happen in places that doesn't receive a periodical cold snap.
> 
> There are advantages to living in places burried under a foot of snow for a month or two.  We get daffodils and other hardy bulbs that simply can't grow there because the ground doesn't freeze.
> 
> I know, I sound like a child of the sixties.  But it does make the winter seem a little worthwhile.  Besides, I lived in Texas for a year after spending my life north of the Mason-Dixon line.  Do you know how messed up I felt when there wasn't a seasonal change?  There was summer and not summer.  But non of this summer/fall/winter/spring stuff.  Don't get me wrong, though.  I loved Texas in every other regard.




Oh, sorry, I wasn't listening, I was outside picking the fresh oranges and avocados off the trees in my backyard.   

And we do get enough chilling hours to have wonderful peaches and apples as well.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 7, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, I wasn't listening, I was outside picking the fresh oranges and avocados off the trees in my backyard.




I'm sorry, what's that you say?  Can't hear you because it's the perfect temperature for snuggling with my wife under a blanket or two. 

And seriously, dude.  Avacados?  Are they good for anything?  {And don't say guacamole, because I'll just repeat my question since that answer doesn't meet the condition of "anything good."  }


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, what's that you say?  Can't hear you because it's the perfect temperature for snuggling with my wife under a blanket or two.
> 
> And seriously, dude.  Avacados?  Are they good for anything?  {And don't say guacamole, because I'll just repeat my question since that answer doesn't meet the condition of "anything good."  }





Are you insane?

Avocados are high in fiber, potassium, Vitamin E, B-vitamins, folic acid, glutathione, beta-sitosterol, and lutein.

They are GREAT on salads, sandwiches, omlettes and a whole host of food. Heck, I'll skin one and eat it straight.

Including, yes guacamole. Just because all you've had is the cruddy stuff they _tell _ you is guacamole, doesn't mean it is. We eat the good stuff buster.   You come on out here and leave your parkas behind, and I'll make you some real guacamole.

As for the blankets, yeah we have them as well, but it's warm enough to not have to wear anything underneath the blanket   

But if it makes you feel any better, we have a cold front moving in. It will drop down to 68 tomorrow.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 7, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Are you insane?




Nope, not the last time I checked ... but it has been a while! 



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Avocados are high in fiber, potassium, Vitamin E, B-vitamins, folic acid, glutathione, beta-sitosterol, and lutein.




Okay, that's legit.  But they still taste nasty!



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Including, yes guacamole. Just because all you've had is the cruddy stuff they _tell _ you is guacamole, doesn't mean it is. We eat the good stuff buster.   You come on out here and leave your parkas behind, and I'll make you some real guacamole.




I've had honest-to-pete homemade guacamole in Texas when we lived there.  It was by a woman who actually imigrated (legally) from Mexico and everyone around swore her guacamole was the best.  And even that was gross!



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> As for the blankets, yeah we have them as well, but it's warm enough to not have to wear anything underneath the blanket




Uh, that was my point!  I was just insinuating because this is a family show! 



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> But if it makes you feel any better, we have a cold front moving in. It will drop down to 68 tomorrow.




I'll let you know wen our bulbs are up.  I'm due to have about 150 tulips in the front yard.  Then I'll be glad I sat through winter!


----------



## mythusmage (Feb 7, 2007)

The avocado is to the kiwi fruit what Kroger's house brand pizza is to Mama Celeste.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 9, 2007)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> The avocado is to the kiwi fruit what Kroger's house brand pizza is to Mama Celeste.



Bah.  Avocados are a constant in my life.  I could eat 6.0221415 × 10^23 of them right now.

Daniel


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 9, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I could eat 6.0221415 × 10^23 of them right now.




GuacaMOL?  Made from Avogadros?  I could see it.


----------



## Rel (Feb 10, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Bah.  Avocados are a constant in my life.  I could eat 6.0221415 × 10^23 of them right now.
> 
> Daniel




I should ban you for this.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 12, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> I should ban you for this.



Strike him down, young Rel and take your place at my side.


----------



## Rel (Feb 12, 2007)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Strike him down, young Rel and take your place at my side.




By your side?  In New Jersey?...Ask me again in the spring.


----------



## Henry (Feb 12, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Bah.  Avocados are a constant in my life.  I could eat 6.0221415 × 10^23 of them right now.
> 
> Daniel




I prefer molé, myself.


----------



## Wystan (Feb 12, 2007)

This thread delivers, so does dominoes, but this thread has taste, hmmm so does papa johns... OK this thread Rocks....


----------



## BOZ (Feb 12, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> I prefer molé, myself.




too rich for me, but the Mrs. loves the stuff.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 13, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> By your side?  In New Jersey?...Ask me again in the spring.



Spring time in Jersey is just peachy.


----------



## hong (Feb 13, 2007)

It's springtime! For Steve Jung! In New Jersey!
Newark! Is happy and gay!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL 

hong, please have my manbabies!


----------

